# Progress feedback (pictures included)



## will2103 (Nov 24, 2012)

Just looking for a second opinion on some of my progress pictures.

To be honest, I think my progress hasn't been great (first photo is near when I started) but I've put on weight and I've got a lot stronger. The first 8-9 months or so my nutrition was really bad, no care for protein intake etc, I just made sure I consumed enough calories and a lot of these were bad calories e.g. pizza, take a way curry, microwave meals, crisps etc on a daily basis. It's only within the last few months I've taken a lot more care for nutrition, bulking at about 3100 calories a day, 156 protein, 390 carbs and 100-105 fat. Between these two photos I've had about 6/7 weeks off in total and I rarely consume alcohol, probably around 15 times within this 18 month period.

I know the photo lighting is the complete opposite almost, tensing in the bottom right photo where as I'm not on the bottom left etc. Camera is also a lot better in the June photos.

Interested to know what you all think and where I should focus on! I'm trying to focus more on traps, rear delts and I feel my chest is lagging a bit.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Whatever you are doing, keep doing it


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

lookin good bud!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Very good mate,,,that should inspire you to keep going.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

pretty good that  Your doing great but never be afraid to improve like diet & training


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

good gains mate. eat big and you'll get big.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

good progress mate! I'd be happy if I was you, you've gone from normal and skinny to building a good base! keep lean bulking and it'l pay off for you


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

17lbs added and looks to be zero fat gain, Good job:thumbup1:


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

keep at it mate, maybe diet 6 days a week then for 1 day just eat everything in sight. Good progress


----------



## will2103 (Nov 24, 2012)

Cheers for the feedback fellas, good to get opinions from other people!!


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Good work on the tan mate, you look less vampire-like now!


----------



## will2103 (Nov 24, 2012)

Skinny Guy said:


> Good work on the tan mate, you look less vampire-like now!


Unfortunately, I think a lot of that has to do with the lighting, lol. I'll take the compliment though!


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks like you're headed in the right direction to me mate!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

good improvement delt and arm wise! seem leaner aswell but tan and lighting could have something to do with that


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Everytime someone posts these before and after pics the lighting is completely different in picture B than it is in Picture A and doesn't give a proper reflection of your transformation/gains

I'm not saying you haven't made gains it's just the third time in a week someone's done it and changed the lighting and background hugely in the 2nd pic to make it look more flattering, nothing wrong with that tbh but it reminds me too much of the "omg amazing 4 week transformation" ads that pop up every 5 seconds when you're trying to watch a decent bit of porn!


----------



## will2103 (Nov 24, 2012)

TG123 said:


> Everytime someone posts these before and after pics the lighting is completely different in picture B than it is in Picture A and doesn't give a proper reflection of your transformation/gains
> 
> I'm not saying you haven't made gains it's just the third time in a week someone's done it and changed the lighting and background hugely in the 2nd pic to make it look more flattering, nothing wrong with that tbh but it reminds me too much of the "omg amazing 4 week transformation" ads that pop up every 5 seconds when you're trying to watch a decent bit of porn!


I know exactly what you mean! I did mention it in my post as well but I took these photos late last night, I'll see if I can get some better ones this afternoon.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

TG123 said:


> Everytime someone posts these before and after pics the lighting is completely different in picture B than it is in Picture A and doesn't give a proper reflection of your transformation/gains
> 
> I'm not saying you haven't made gains it's just the third time in a week someone's done it and changed the lighting and background hugely in the 2nd pic to make it look more flattering, nothing wrong with that tbh but it reminds me too much of the "omg amazing 4 week transformation" ads that pop up every 5 seconds when you're trying to watch a decent bit of porn!


Lol either that or "3 days to a MONSTER C0CK"

To OP, the lighting on the newer pic is far more flattering, but you can still clearly see you have made good gains nonetheless. I know It's natural to want to have a big chest, but it is not one of your weak points, if anything, i'd say it's your strongest point lol. If i was to nitpick about progress though i'd say that tthe overall back is a weakpoint.

So all summed up

Good transformation

Front is Strong point.

Back is weak point.

Also, any pictures of legs?


----------



## will2103 (Nov 24, 2012)

countrybumpkin said:


> Lol either that or "3 days to a MONSTER C0CK"
> 
> To OP, the lighting on the newer pic is far more flattering, but you can still clearly see you have made good gains nonetheless. I know It's natural to want to have a big chest, but it is not one of your weak points, if anything, i'd say it's your strongest point lol. If i was to nitpick about progress though i'd say that tthe overall back is a weakpoint.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the feedback once again!

Not really got any before photos of my legs, apart from the couple I've included. I didn't exact squat or deadlift until February this year as my gym didn't even have an Olympic bar let alone squat rack. I didn't even start using barbell bench press instead of dumbbells until around August time because of the same thing.

Another back photo I took earlier today, lighting is natural from the window so the same as before photos but think you can tell it was a sunny day outside in the June photo lol.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Looking good mate


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Looking good mate!


----------

